# Anyone Interested in Moving to Tennessee?



## EKyleM (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello All, my wife and I bought a place a couple of years ago with intentions of homesteading to a degree. We wanted chickens for fresh eggs, a garden, and maybe some larger animals.

Long story short, we have the perfect place, it just didn't work out for us. About the time we bought it, our son was diagnosed with cancer and our time and money went to him.

We are moving on to another area and our place is for sale.

10 acres. About half pasture, the other half house, lawn, and woods. Great deer, squirrel, and turkey hunting.

If anyone may be interested in buying it, you can find it here...https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...Cemetery-Rd_Jacks-Creek_TN_38347_M87020-85855


----------



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

Man, I wish it were in a different part of TN. My husband has a job in Huntsville. I may discuss it as a vacay property lol. Creek on the property?


----------



## EKyleM (Mar 21, 2018)

Julhomestead8 said:


> Man, I wish it were in a different part of TN. My husband has a job in Huntsville. I may discuss it as a vacay property lol. Creek on the property?


Hi There. Yes, there is a creek at the back of the property. I hope the job in Huntsville is going well. Have a good one.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Tenn is growing fast and I haven't seen a lot of rural property that stayed on the market for more than a month or two. Godspeed.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Boy is this tempting! We are both retired and getting tired of NW Penna winters!

If only I could sell my place first....

A very important question - does the place have any neighbors within view or within earshot? Can the house be seen from the road? Isolation is paramount if/when we ever move. Rural Tennessee is on my short list of places.


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Did u sell?


----------



## EKyleM (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry for delay in answers to posters. We actually JUST sold it and moved to our new place this past weekend.
Thanks for the interest. I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## EKyleM (Mar 21, 2018)

In The Woods said:


> Boy is this tempting! We are both retired and getting tired of NW Penna winters!
> 
> If only I could sell my place first....
> 
> A very important question - does the place have any neighbors within view or within earshot? Can the house be seen from the road? Isolation is paramount if/when we ever move. Rural Tennessee is on my short list of places.


Sorry for delay. Please see latest post. Thank you.


----------



## EKyleM (Mar 21, 2018)

Baer Creek said:


> Did u sell?


Sorry for delay. Please see latest post. Thank you.


----------

